
Twitch link vandalism on Nepal's Wikipedia page? - phsilva
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Nepal<p>Someone added a position:fixed linked to a Twitch stream.<p>Is that happening to you?
======
tomcam
Article is now down, so can't confirm

~~~
phsilva
Still happening here. Looks like they changed mediawiki somehow, as the link
is not in the latest version of the mediawiki source for that page. Also not
happening on other pages.

Tested both on Firefox and Chrome on my machine and on a friend's machine, so
no malwares here apparently.

